# Tonality Pro Plugin Missing In Lightroom



## Mahombi (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anybody using Tonality Pro, had any issues with the Lightroom plugin? In my case, the Tonality Pro dialogue box confirms that the plugin has been installed in Lightroom, but there is no sign of it anywhere. There is no problem with the Photoshop version. That behaves exactly as it should.

I have had lengthy dialogue with the Tonality Pro support, but with each email from them advising on possible solutions, I get the impression that they are fast running out of ideas.

There doesn't seem to be anyone else suffering the same problem, so I've drawn the conclusion that it's something I am doing wrong. I just don't know what it is though. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 19, 2014)

Has it ever worked for you?


----------



## Mahombi (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Victoria

It works perfectly well as a stand alone app and when the plugin is used through Photoshop. It simply doesn't appear in Lightroom, even though the app claims that the plugin is installed. It seems to be baffling the support team as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2014)

The bit I'm trying to find out is whether the plug-in has ever worked for you - i.e. is this a new problem, or could it be a problem in the plug-in programming.


----------



## Mahombi (Aug 20, 2014)

It has never worked for me as Lightroom plugin, although it does work as a Photoshop plugin. I have pointed out to support that there isn't anything that looks like a LR plugin in the app's plugins folder, yet there is one for Photoshop and Aperture. That seemed to surprise them.


----------



## Granmon (Aug 20, 2014)

Mahombi said:


> Has anybody using Tonality Pro, had any issues with the Lightroom plugin? In my case, the Tonality Pro dialogue box confirms that the plugin has been installed in Lightroom, but there is no sign of it anywhere. There is no problem with the Photoshop version. That behaves exactly as it should.
> 
> I have had lengthy dialogue with the Tonality Pro support, but with each email from them advising on possible solutions, I get the impression that they are fast running out of ideas.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be anyone else suffering the same problem, so I've drawn the conclusion that it's something I am doing wrong. I just don't know what it is though. Any ideas anyone?





I've had the same problem. It seems to be a problem of Lightroom 5.6 (as far as I can see), because with Lightroom 5.5 it works on my laptop.

I have solved the problem in the following way:

the file "tonality.lrtemplate" (it's an alias), which is located in the folder: user/library/application support/Adobe/lightroom/External Editor Presets/

has to be copied to the folder: user/pictures/lightroom 5 catalogue/lightroom preferences/External Editor Presets/

I'm not sure regarding the folder names, because I've here only the german names....

After I've done that, it works for me....

Hope it will help.

ps: If you don't find the library folder in your user folder, you have to make it visible by launching "terminal" and writing the following command: chflags nohidden ~/Library

Regards Thomas


----------



## Mahombi (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank for the info Thomas. Just before I received your message, the support at MacPhun solved the problem for me. I think it is another way round your solution. But for the record and for others with the same problem, this is what I did;

In Lightroom, go to External Editing in Preferences and in the Additional External Editor box, choose Tonality Pro from Applications as a new Preset. Use the following settings: File Format - TIFF, Bit Depth - 16 bits, Resolution - 240, Compression - None. Any Color Space is acceptable, but according to MacPhun, the other settings must be used. 

Not only did this solve the problem, but it seemed to wake up the original Tonality Pro plugin, which now shows up as well as the new preset when I click "Edit in". Both seem to work, so I'm not quibbling.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Thomas, welcome to the forum.  You just provided an important part of the puzzle there - it's an external editor preset rather than a plug-in.

 And Mahombi, great to hear you're up and running.


----------



## Dee (May 18, 2015)

I did as suggested by Thomas - and it worked but removed my Topaz (Fusion) option when I try to "edit in" .. I seems you can only have two external editors at same time...one of them is Photoshop plus either Topaz or Tonality Pro.  Does that make sense?  Or is there a way of saving multiple external editors beyone Photoshop???


----------

